# For all of you bass heads



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

IASCA Bassboxing and Music only classes SPL competition

Sunday 1/22
Custom Color Auto Body Express
1793 Whiteford Road
York Pa
17403

11:00-5:00PM

Come on out just to show some support and see some REALLY LOUD SPL vehicles. Demos are allowed and welcome since this is in an industrial park.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chef will you be there?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah, it's about 5 min from the house. Imma run the sled and see if I can hit a 120...


----------

